
How do I turn this into a side business? - aszantu
https://www.patreon.com/aszantu
======
aszantu
I´m finally stable enough to try do do this as a side business. I'm terrible
at social media marketing.trying to get into speaking so I can share what i´ve
learned with Ppl in a more personal way. but honestly part of me just wants to
stay in the basement all day long. I've done art and do some writing. but
currently im just working in service desk.

